# Need House painted



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am need of having my house painted. I need more than just a spray job(already had one of those and 1 year later already peeling). The whole house is one color white. I have a couple of spots on the back, a gable on one side, and a whole side and gable that need sanded and painted. The front doesn't have to be painted, but probably should to match the rest.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

call "The Hired Hand" 377-4396 Mark is a member on here.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

redman on here does exterior paint jobs. has done several for me, more than reasonable pricing


----------

